# Anyone out there with N\A KA24de mods?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

i was wonderin what kind of results were made with mods on dohc 2.4's...i've seen some posts for the sohc but no dohc..a link or some stories or pics of mods would be great. maybe even any head swaps or bottom end swaps or anything like that?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ka24de_racer said:


> i was wonderin what kind of results were made with mods on dohc 2.4's...i've seen some posts for the sohc but no dohc..a link or some stories or pics of mods would be great. maybe even any head swaps or bottom end swaps or anything like that?


my friend steve put a full exhaust, pulley and hotshot header on his ka24 altima before he turboed it.. i believe it is a dohc motor


----------

